# Don't mess with the ref...



## Andrew Green (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 21, 2006)

That was sweet!!!


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jun 21, 2006)

I noticed that when the Ref slammed the guy, the other guy was quick to move into to get some more shots in


----------



## gixxershane (Jun 21, 2006)

bwahahahahahahh that was great :rofl:


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 21, 2006)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> I noticed that when the Ref slammed the guy, the other guy was quick to move into to get some more shots in



I get the impression it was a tough man kinda thing, they're not really known for good sportsmanship at those things...


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 21, 2006)

to cool for school.

Aloha 

Rick


----------



## fireman00 (Jun 22, 2006)

That was an impressive take down!  and the ref wasn't about to back off - Love it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------

